

Artificial Intelligence for Humans, Vol 3: Deep Learning and Neural Networks - jeffheaton
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/jeffheaton/artificial-intelligence-for-humans-vol-3-deep-lear

======
HashNuke
I backed Jeff's A.I book campaigns. But I haven't touched the books yet. I've
had the feeling that the very little math I know won't help me through this
book.

Can anyone's who has read the books suggest what Math topics are pre-
requisites to read the books? (and if possible, the best sources to learn them
from)

~~~
dicroce
The best introduction to neural networks is called "Hackers Guide to Neural
Networks":

[http://karpathy.github.io/neuralnets/](http://karpathy.github.io/neuralnets/)

The best thing about this article is how he breaks down the math. The main
idea: slightly tweak an argument to a function to get the output slightly
closer to your desired output. He then presents a couple of ways to achieve
this...

------
senthil_rajasek
Are there any expert reviews on these books?

------
pharke
Loved the video, after pledging I'm excited to read all three volumes since
I've just been skirting NN, GA, and ML for a while now. DRM free and examples
in multiple languages are a big selling point. Hope to see the whole series
get published.

------
Sakes
I have nothing of value to add here. I just can't help but post that I love
the way this guy presents himself. Because of this, followed up by the
positive reviews on amazon, I will be picking up his books to start my
exploration of AI.

------
rjray
I've backed all three volumes now, and I've been really happy (and impressed)
with the first two volumes. I haven't read them cover-to-cover, but the parts
I've read through were very understandable and accessible.

------
roustem
I am glad you posted the link here, Jeff!

I never heard of Vol 1 and 2 but now I am going to get all three.

------
gnrlbzik
Will get vol 3 once it comes out, just started reading on first one. Pretty
exciting.

